# "AlgaeFix"



## SNPiccolo5

Besides your testimony, I have heard all bad things against all algaecides. If I were you, look at this new algae as a challenge. It means there are excess nutrients in your tank and/or your plants aren't getting enough of something. Algaecides will only temporarily fix the problem. Its like neutralizing ammonia everyday instead of letting the tank cycle... I wouldn't use it if I were you, especially when you can do something much safer to battle the algae.

-Tim


----------



## Amazon Robert

Out of frustration and desperation, I resorted to AlgaeFix for my 120 planted discus tank...with NO ill effects. It did a nice job of controling the algae and my tank seemed to balance out after that. Having dealt with herbicides in an earlier life, it's my belief and, with this tank, my experience that the nitrification bacteria population has not been harmed. I would agree to some extent with the caution provided previously, DON'T use a herbicide unless it's absolutely your LAST resort. Try as I might, I could not find a nutrient imbalance to pin down as a causitive agent so...AlgaeFix.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

I agree with both of you guys. Excellent analogy, Tim, comparing algaecides to adding ammonia remover every day rather than letting the tank cycle. What you really want is for the tank to establish the natural equilibrium it needs to remain in balance. 

But I also agree with Amazon Robert - this algaecide can help springboard you towards a better balance. Use it only as a temporary fix, and make sure you balance your light-CO2-N-P-K levels and the algae problem will not come back.


----------



## SNPiccolo5

I hadn't thought of it that way... but it makes perfect sense. I remember in the early days of my 55 gallon "planted" (it wasn't really then, even though I wanted it to be), I was worried my tank was "cycled" with algae, since I think there are some red algae that actually use some ammonia, and my tank was going through a red algae outbreak! Well, either way, there wasn't any ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates at the time even though I had fish.... well, I was tempted to use an algaecide, but decided to up the water changes instead. If that didn't work, I probably would have poured the whole bottle in (not really)!! 

Good to hear you had a good experience with combating the algae, as long as it is gone and doesn't come back is what counts!

-Tim


----------



## shalu

I have tried AlgaeFix recently as a temporary control for hair algae. It has killed most of the hair algae and the remaining is not growing. I do start to notice some plant damage: a few melted leaves here and there, but nothing too serious so far. As a side effect, I noticed NO3 reading shot up due to dead algae.


----------



## Here4TheBeer

algaefix cures green water in hours, other then that i dont use it.


----------



## sps.sps

I have used algaefix and it completely resolved a terrible problem with hair algae. I have had no ill effects, all the plants are growing beautifully.


----------



## mm12463

The problem with these algae fix products is you are not fixing the root of the problem which is an imbalance in your chemistry amongst other things.

Think of it like a car with a dead battery. Sure you can keep getting a jump to get it started but until you get a new battery or charge it your going to keep having the problem. 

Trim the stuff off. Clean your glass and keep your chemistry right and promote good growth of your plants and your algae will die. Sure it takes longer but your better off fixing the root of the problem rather then the result.

Basically what Tim said.


----------



## trenac

I have used AlgaeFix twice with success with no harm to plants or fish. The algae stays away for a while but than returns. So I started doing things the natural way by getting everthing in balance. The best thing I every did for hair algae was getting a balance in my P04 & N03. Also C02 & lighting. Now no more hair algae. In conclusion use AlgaeFix only as a last resort.


----------



## Aquaman

I only use Algae fix when things get out of hand, usually in new tanks and for staghorn/hair algae. Ive used up to twice the recommended amounts followed by a water change next day with no ill effects. This product really works if you have the green water, its amazing. No damage to fish or plants that ive ever noticed.


----------



## Banky

As far as I know this will kill any invertebrates in the tank.


----------



## sps.sps

I agree with the fact that algaefix when everything else failed. In my case I was just about ready to tear apart the tank. The hair algae were multiplying faster than I was manually able to remove and were choking everything. In my case the ghost shrimps seemed to be ok even after multiple applications of algaefix, and so did the snails.


----------



## cich

I think I need to find me some of that! Anyone selling partly used bottles?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7453


----------



## trenac

It does say on the bottle not to use if you have shrimp, crabs etc. in the tank. It did kill off all my snails.


----------



## rcmike

I think it works very well. My wifes tank was having a very persistant problem with several types of algae. The plants were looking horrible with all the algae growth on them. The tank looked like it had pond scum growing everywhere. You could remove it and the next day it would be back. I couldn't pin down any nutrient problems. Our lfs suggested Algae fix and I was sketical. I had used similar products several years ago and they did nothing or made the problems worse. After a couple of weeks almost all the algae is gone. What is left is dying. I wouldn't recommend it if you just have a little algae but if you are about to tear down the tank give it a try. We have several snails and they are fine at the recommended dosage. The plants are getting there colors back and growing again also.


----------



## observant_imp

Be careful not to overdose. It's killed off my rasboras both times I've used it (eyeballed the dosage--my fault). It does do a great job on clearing green water.


----------



## picturebigger

algaefix isn't worth the risk. i'd rather do 70% water changes daily than use that crap again. it made all ~40 of my fish retarded. either slamming into walls or laying sideways on the substrate. recommended weekly treatment 1ML per 10 gallons YEAH RIGHT. 7 mils of that stuff nuked my tank. i managed to save all of them, but it took several emergency water changes, fresh carbon, etc. etc. etc.

for the record, i had a MASSIVE algae problem. i tried everything in the book. turns out (i think... we're testing this last scenario now) it was too close to a breakfast room bay window. too much sunlight even with blinds closed. after months of fighting every algae imaginable, we moved the fish to a mop bucket with bubbles and heat (i did 32oz cup water changes daily) and spent the week draining the entire tank, pulling all plants, shovelling all substrate, removing driftwood, everything. 

moved the tank to a darker room. replaced all parts that touched algae or soaked them in clorox and/or boiled them, washed all substrate, trimmed back all plants and washed them including a 3 second dip in a dilluted bleach/water solution, scrubbed tank walls (re-siliconed while i was at it), set the driftwood outside in the sun to cook off the algae, hosed it down and scrubbed gently with non-soap steel wool pad, threw out all filter media including boiling all the bio media, upgraded the light system and fixed the co2 system. 

cycled water and reintroduced fish. not a single death. all plants made it (though much smaller in size now, but they're bubbling and sprouting new growth). i think we made it out ok. brand new tank. it's beautiful again. algae free. but each day i see it try to come back, especially in its infancy. it's common. but the difference is now i don't panic, and i don't let it get out of control. 

i dump my filter canister daily (not wash, just dump. 2 gallon water change), i clean mechanical filter weekly, i wipe walls daily, i trim any plant that has red/brown spot algae appearing, i bought a gravel cleaner that doesn't remove water instead just catches the poop and leaves tank water in tank (no long hoses needed), will vacuum monthly. i am absolutely determined to never have algae again.

it's important to point out that algae is everywhere. you'll always have some, and it's good. means water is nutritious but you just have to make sure it's not over-nutritious. the plants like it, fish don't mind it, some eat it, but it's a never ending battle. algae fix won't do a damn thing to get rid of it. aquarium is a full time hobby. if you neglect it for even a few days, it's 10x longer and harder to catch up again. i learned it the hard way.

daily. daily. daily.

as time progresses i'm hoping it will calm down and become far more under control. still daily maintenance, but not back breaking all-day sunday misery. that.was.not.fun.


----------



## rstampa

Does anyone know if AlgaeFix kills bba? I've done everything recommended but it still won't die. I'm constantly bleaching rocks and stones. Spot spray with both h2o2 and Flourish Excel, turn off the light for a week. However, the bba won't die or go away.
My nutrients are all in the normal range including co2 injection.
I have a 65 gal freshwater planted with mix community fish.

Please HELP!


----------

